
Ask HN: Why I cannot find public data on coronavirus single cases? - oriettaxx
I would expect to find in the internet data about coronavirus single cases: not just the basics (age, blood type, weight, city, ...) but more and much more data, allowing scientists, statisticians or whoever to make inference: maybe as easy as spotting correlation, or much better as principal component analysis&#x2F;discriminant analysis.<p>I would expect a web interface, where selected personnel are allowed to enter and share data with the rest of the world (I’m an internationalist)<p>Tell me that I am just <i>not</i> aware that these databases exists!<p>(I imagine several nations do provide opendata with the basic, but I do really mean detailed data, collected with some uniform worldwide standard)
======
pdm55
Chinese researchers might be collecting data, now that the initial chaos is
Wuhan has been addressed. “Some of the reasons for the lack of autopsies and
biopsies include the suddenness of the outbreak, the vast patient volume in
hospitals, shortage of healthcare personnel, and the high rate of
transmission, which makes invasive diagnostic procedures less of a clinical
priority.” [https://www.genengnews.com/news/coronavirus-early-
pathology-...](https://www.genengnews.com/news/coronavirus-early-pathology-
examined-in-lung-tissue-of-symptomless-patients/)

The Italians are obviously overwhelmed:
[https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/03/who-
gets-h...](https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/03/who-gets-
hospital-bed/607807/)

The Germans would be my best guess for methodical data collection
[https://www.statnews.com/2020/03/09/people-shed-high-
levels-...](https://www.statnews.com/2020/03/09/people-shed-high-levels-of-
coronavirus-study-finds-but-most-are-likely-not-infectious-after-recovery-
begins/) But the South Koreans have done the most tests of their population.

Dennis Carroll points out that addressing the COVID-19 disease requires
international cooperation: nautil.us/issue/83/intelligence/the-man-who-saw-
the-pandemic-coming

One guy has been collecting lots of resources, including journal articles:
[https://virus.travel/cs](https://virus.travel/cs)

~~~
pdm55
UK Gov advice to "Stay at home if you have coronavirus symptoms ... testing is
not needed" is another reason for the paucity of data.
[https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/coronavirus-
covid-19/](https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/coronavirus-covid-19/)

------
thedevindevops
You're wondering why coronavirus patients have a right to privacy?

------
sidesquid
[https://co.vid19.sg/](https://co.vid19.sg/)

